

Rubinius 1.1 released - earcar
http://rubini.us/about/one_one

======
devmonk
Has anyone done a shootout recently like this?:
[http://programmingzen.com/2007/12/03/the-great-ruby-
shootout...](http://programmingzen.com/2007/12/03/the-great-ruby-shootout/)

I'd heard that JRuby was fastest these days, so it would be great to see some
numbers and side-by-side features comparisons.

~~~
petercooper
Sure, the same guy has ;-) .. See [http://programmingzen.com/2010/07/19/the-
great-ruby-shootout...](http://programmingzen.com/2010/07/19/the-great-ruby-
shootout-july-2010/)

------
rb2k_
Anybody got a link for up-to-date benchmarks?

~~~
petercooper
It doesn't use Rubinius 1.1 so can't be said to be entirely up to date, but
this is only two months old: [http://programmingzen.com/2010/07/19/the-great-
ruby-shootout...](http://programmingzen.com/2010/07/19/the-great-ruby-
shootout-july-2010/)

------
kwellman
Seems like the Ruby equivalent of Python's Unladen Swallow, but with more
momentum. Unladen Swallow seems pretty neglected at the moment.

The Ruby community is definitely not lacking in passion, something I'd like to
see more of in the Python community.

~~~
kingkilr
Technically it's quite similar to Unladen Swallow (in the JIT at least) except
for the rewrite from scratch bit.

If you're interested in performance in Python the place to look is PyPy
though: <http://pypy.org/>

Disclaimer: I contribute to both PyPy and Unladen Swallow.

------
greyman
Why can't the homepage explain, at least in one sentence, what the software is
about?

~~~
hvs
It's a Ruby virtual machine built on LLVM.

~~~
devmonk
Virtual machine can give the wrong connotation to a Java developer though. It
isn't just running compiled classes like in Java. It has to do ongoing runtime
compilation.

~~~
riffraff
runtime compilation is what most common use jvms have been doing for a a few
years though, so java programmers could get the right connotation :)

~~~
devmonk
Sorry, I never said that it couldn't, but I didn't explain what I was trying
to say very well either.

Yes, there can be runtime compilation in Java like compilation of JSPs (for
example). With Tomcat, Tomcat uses (or used to use- I'm getting old) classes
in tools.jar, etc. which uses the JVM to compile and put in the work/...
directory which it then loads via classloader, etc. etc. and interprets the
bytecode it compiled it into into memory, etc. etc.

I was trying to explain to someone that might want to learn about what is
going on with Ruby and Rubinus that unlike the Java JVM whose purpose most of
the time at runtime is running precompiled bytecode, Rubinus, MRI, etc. are
more often compiling at runtime than Java (at least until Java 7 with JRuby,
etc. at which point I'll be completely lost, because I will need to understand
how that works).

When I think of a VM in the Java sense from that background, I still think
"MOSTLY (and thank you for clarifying) running compiled classes at runtime". I
just didn't want the OP to be confused about that, and in process now I
probably look like a total dumbass.

------
agentultra
Cool... though the site doesn't say _what_ rubinius is for us clueless folk
(at least I could find it under the overview).

Did some googling though. Nice work! :)

~~~
joubert
Try the homepage

